# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  OnKey on the Mac not working

## wimblejon

Hi there,

I've ported a working macro from the PC - with a working Application.OnKey command to the mac (OSX10.7.5 and Excel 2011), but the OnKey is now ignored.

Do you know if OnKey actually works on a mac and if so, any idea why mine may not be working?
There's precious little about it on the net!

Many thanks,
Jon

----------


## Izandol

OnKey does work with Mac - which key are you trying to use?

----------


## wimblejon

Hi there Izandol, thanks for helping
It's the "{Return}" or "{Enter}" key - neither work for me.

----------


## Izandol

You may use "~" for the Return key.

----------


## wimblejon

Ok - update - yes the tilde does work (Thank you, Izandol) - but only in the cells. I had it working perfectly well in a text box on the sheet on the PC but it won't work in a text box on the mac. That appears to be the issue.
Do you happen to know if any KeyPress or KeyDown events work on the Mac?

----------


## Izandol

No they do not - those are events for ActiveX controls and Macs do not allow those.

----------


## wimblejon

Ok thank you.

----------

